# Olive green Orange Crush Binghamton, Ny



## ACLbottles (Mar 21, 2014)

Just scored this beautiful olive colored orange crush bottle from eBay. I got it for $28.88, which I thought was a little underpriced, but I'm not complaining! It has a tooled top and many bubbles. It's embossed around the shoulder: Orange-Crush Bottling Co. On the heel it says Purity Beverage Corp. On the other side of the heel it says Cap. 6 Fl. Oz./ Binghamton, N.Y. Does anyone know how scarce these are? There is a much more common aqua colored bottle, but I can't find much about this one. Thanks for any info.[attachment=IMG_1285.JPG] [attachment=IMG_1287.JPG] [attachment=IMG_1288.JPG]


----------



## ACLbottles (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh yeah, and I meant to ask Is this listed in Michael Rosman's book on Orange Crush bottles?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't know about the bottle's rarity, but here's a little info about the Binghamton, New York bottling plant ...  *1922* *http://books.google.com/books?id=y3stAQAAMAAJ&pg=PA47&lpg=PA47&dq=Orange+Crush+bottle+Binghamton,+Ny&source=bl&ots=eg_tM6Wpix&sig=f18t7zbCISlvawHQzUFJ_9pyvx4&hl=en&sa=X&ei=Yt0sU5jGDsa6yQGirIHgAQ&ved=0CGEQ6AEwCA#v=onepage&q=Orange%20Crush%20bottle%20Binghamton%2C%20Ny&f=false *


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 21, 2014)

P.S. This is a little experiment I am toying with regarding certain files that can't be easily copy/pasted but can be "translated" as seen here. This is the 1922 article word for word ... 
PLANT IN BINGHAMTON FOR MAKING SOFT DRINKS

One of the largest establishments of the kind for the manufacture of soft drinks has been opened by the Purity Beverage Corporation in Binghamton NY which owns and operates the Orange Crush Bottling Co. The business is now housed in a most modern building with every appliance for convenience and sanitation. The records of the company show that in their plant they had an output of 2,084,000 bottles of their beverages including orange crush, lemon crush, lime crush, Tuxedo ginger ale, cherry blossoms, buckeye root beer, cream soda and sarsaparilla, which are sold in large quantities to hotels, restaurants, tea rooms, etc. The company also manufactures the popular brand of purity ice cream.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 21, 2014)

And here's the same article in Spanish. But I'm not sure where the punctuation (periods-commas-etc.) go. The various translations are not automatically punctuated. PLANTA EN BINGHAMTON PARA HACER LOS REFRESCOS Uno de los mayores establecimientos de la especie para la fabricación de refrescos ha sido abierto por la pureza Beverage Corporation en Binghamton NY propietario y operador de la Naranja Crush Bottling Co El negocio está ubicado en un más moderno edificio con todos los electrodomésticos para la comodidad y el saneamiento los registros de la empresa muestran que en su planta tenían una producción de 2.084 millones de botellas de sus bebidas, como flores de naranja crush crush crush limón cal Tuxedo ginger ale cereza raíz del castaño de indias crema de cerveza de soda y la zarzaparrilla que se venden en grandes cantidades a hoteles restaurantes salones de té, etc la compañía también fabrica la popular marca de helados pureza


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 22, 2014)

It was a soda flavored with swamp root.[]


----------



## ACLbottles (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info so far. Why do you think they would make a bottle in this color instead of using aqua?


----------



## richey (Mar 22, 2014)

The mint bottle in this version is listed in Mike Rusman book is listed for $20 to $25 It is a 6oz 1925 Purity Beverage Corp. Made in Binghampton NY and Oneonta NY.  There is also a 15oz bottle in mint  I have seen the green color that you have but the price is always to high.  It seems that all green orange crush bottles sell very high.  Did you get this of ebay last week?


----------



## ACLbottles (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## ACLbottles (Mar 22, 2014)

By 'mint' you mean an aqua color, right?


----------



## ACLbottles (Mar 22, 2014)

I got it on eBay for $28.88.


----------



## richey (Mar 22, 2014)

yes aqua  I did bid on it but was not going very hi  You got a good deal


----------



## ACLbottles (Mar 22, 2014)

What do you think it would go for? There's a similar orange crush bottle on ebay right now that the seller says is olive green, but the pictures really make it look aqua. Good luck if you decide to go for it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1...ksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## richey (Mar 22, 2014)

I got three just like that on on ebay  I do not have green


----------



## ACLbottles (Mar 22, 2014)

So the green bottle is unlisted?


----------



## richey (Mar 22, 2014)

It is not listed in any of my books but it is not that rare I have seen it for sale a couple of times.  There was one on ebay a couple of times that has been listed for $145 it has never sold.  I would say yours is about $25 to $50 but Orange crush is the only thing I collect


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 23, 2014)

wouldn't a tooled finish bottle be before 1925?  the green is a pretty bottle...


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 23, 2014)

When you said green Orange Crush I thought you were talking about this bottle? LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 24, 2014)

ROBDABOLINA said:
			
		

> wouldn't a tooled finish bottle be before 1925?  the green is a pretty bottle...



Tooled finishing continued after the introduction of bottle machines well into the 1920s. I'd say the emphasis here regarding the dating of the olive colored bottle isn't so much how it was made but *who *made it? The earliest date I have been able to find for ... "It's embossed around the shoulder: Orange-Crush Bottling Co. On the heel it says Purity Beverage Corp. On the other side of the heel it says Cap. 6 Fl. Oz./ Binghamton, N.Y." ... is *1921*. So the bottle couldn't have been made any earlier than when the Purity Beverage Corporation began operation.


----------



## ACLbottles (Mar 25, 2014)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> When you said green Orange Crush I thought you were talking about this bottle? LEON.



Yeah, I have seen the green krinkly bottle, but haven't been able to find one yet. I may be wrong, but I believe the olive green flavor bottle I have from Binghamton is harder to find, but not as desirable.


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Mar 25, 2014)

I agree, I liked the olive green so much I bid on it


----------



## digginthedog (Mar 27, 2014)

We live 45 min. from Binghamton NY. and have dug several through the years, the olive are not rare, but can be tough to find. If I had to guess, I would say that these bottles were made at the Binghamton Glass Co. (formerly Glass Works ) they made bottles into the 20's and never used Automatic Bottle Machines, hence the later tooled lips, I also have similar olive colored, tooled lip COKE flavor bottles from Binghamton, good chance made from the same glass. When you think of the number of tooled lip crown pops that are NOT aqua or clear, even if they are flavor bottles, still good finds in My o-pin. JB


----------

